# American Idol 2015, Anyone Watching...Who's Your Pick for Winner?



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2015)

Down to Jax, Rayvon, Clark and Nick.  I think Nick is the best and should take the win.  Next choices would be Rayvon, Jax and Clark last.  Well, thought those 4 would be there next week, but just say Rayvon get eliminated tonight.  So, now for me it's Nick, then Jax....Clark last.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

We have watched ever season since the show started.  Rayvon went tonight.  It's down to Clark, Nick and Jax.  They are all so good I don't care who wins.


----------



## Raven (May 7, 2015)

I would like to see Nick win but it may be Jax.
I agree Jim, they are all very talented.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)

I agree Raven, I'd like to see Nick win also.  I don't care that much for Clark, he hasn't seemed to try to step up his game.  He was reluctant to take advice from others, insisting his style was it and he would do what he wanted.  Who knows, that may give him the win, but in my opinion, it's about personality too, the overall package.  To me, he falls short.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Only Nick and Clark left, hope Nick wins.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

I am betting on Nick.  Next season (15) is the last season for this show.  I've watched all seasons.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Seems they always discontinue things you enjoy, either on TV, in stores, etc.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seems they always discontinue things you enjoy, either on TV, in stores, etc.



American Idol, Seinfeld, Northern Exposure, Picket Fences.......


----------



## Raven (May 13, 2015)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping Nick will be the winner.
Too bad the show will be no more after next season.  There are so few programs worth watching.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Northern Exposure was a great show Jim, another good one gone!  Yay....Nick won American Idol!  :woohoo:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

So we all got our wish on this one.  Nick deserved his win.


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2015)

I don't watch but proud that a Connecticut boy won!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2016)

First show of American Idol is on tonight, I plan to watch, although it doesn't get really interesting until the end.  I'm always interested to see the talented contestants, and amused by the ones with little talent or bad attitudes.   I love this set of judges, sorry this show is being discontinued.  

Anyone else here still watching American Idol?


----------

